# How to teach kids to ride without ruining my horse?



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm...I haven't had personal experience with this but an idea popped into my mind that I thought I'd put out there, I'm sure there will be much more helpful advice as well.
Have they been ridden in a regular old halter before? Because my thought is what if you put on both their halter and bridle, then had the kid control the horse with reins attached to the halter then have an emergency rein to the bridle (which could be a different material so it would be obvious which was which if they dropped the reins) that they are not allowed to touch unless as a last resort in an emergency? 
It may depend on the age of the kids. I don't know if that would just get confusing, but maybe if they were soft enough in a halter they could go with just that...or something along these lines?

Just a thought. Best of luck to you!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

WOuld they be old enoguh for lounge line riding. My old instructor would put her younger riders (under 8) on the lounge line so she hand some control over the horse if something went wrong. 

Again, I'm not sure how old theses kids are, but what if you did shorter riding sessions (like a half hour or 45 min), then you get on your horse and "demonstrate" some riding techniques or tricks your horse can do. While you are on, if there is some behavioral issues that have been picked up on, you could possibly nip them in the bud before they become problems. 

And one more thought; what if you spent more time on things like grooming, mucking stalls, and leading with these kids? Thye will get to be around the horses and they will get some good knowledge on how to care for a horse, but it may cut a couple of minutes off riding time in a non-intentional way?

Hope this helps!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I am very sympathetic to your dilemma; frequently guests ask why they can't ride my horse (he's bigger/flashier/better looking that the guest horse) and I just cringe. I have a very real fear that he'd hurt a beginner, but I also must admit I just don't want anyone messing with him. 

If the 30 and 31 year old are still sound and in work, why not start them out on them and only move your guests to your nicer horses when they have a semblance of control? Since you've stated that your nice horses like to move out with a nice long stride, they will probably be intimidating to beginners anyway. How much riding do your guests expect to be able to do? If it's a matter of a 30 - 45 minutes in the ring each day; I still think that your older horses are a better bet.


----------



## Story (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't blame you for being hesitant to put the kids on your "good" horses (for lack of a better phrase.. they are all good I know!) it is different when they are young enough that you can plop them up on the horse and just lead them around the arena a few times.. But when they get old enough to actually start riding by themselves letting them ride the "good" horses is maybe not such a great idea.

I am going to assume that you are on your own farm, and it sounds as though your guests will be staying for quite a while? Two thoughts come to my head 

Perhaps if you have the room and time you could take on a rescue (doesn't have to be extreme) work with it now, have it be the kids horse in the summer. Once they are gone maybe you are in love with it, or maybe you rehome it. Either way you are helping a horse in need. 

Second thought is I know where I am from lots of horses are offered for free lease, perhaps you could get a horse on free lease for the kids to ride for the time they are at your house.

good luck!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm really getting lots of great ideas from you folks. I think I'll use a combination of all of your ideas - start out on older horses (if I still have the old dears by summer), graduate up to the faster/younger horses on the lunge line with halters and/or snaffles if I need to, and get right on the younger horses afterward for some remedial schooling if needed. 

Now, another question or two - how do you start the youngsters on seat and leg aids? I can be clear when telling them to sit quietly in the saddle, legs off, and just use the reins, but the horses might not be too responsive without the finer aids. Ideas how to -- or whether it's too soon to -- express this to the kids? You guessed right that these are 30-60 minute rides on my property. The kids are 9 and 11, girl and boy. They are very respectful and attentive but green! Thanks!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I personally would lunge them but not allow them to have the reins, make them use their seat / legs to get responses. Of course, you should give them something to hold onto in case of an emergency such as a horn on a western saddle, an "Oh s#[email protected]!" handle, or even just a rope around the horses neck. That will teach them to ride them with their body/legs to get the horse to do what they want and their hands are just there to hold the reins.

You could also wean them off of the lunge line and perhaps put your horse in a snaffle and let them just walk on their own, attempting to use the aids they have learned and not use their hands.

I hope this helps!


----------



## azhorseluvr1222 (Dec 4, 2010)

Arksly said:


> "Oh s#[email protected]!" handle


So funny, thats what I call the horn too!!! 

Great ideas about teaching kids riding as I have two young kids and will be putting these ideas to use.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

maura said:


> I am very sympathetic to your dilemma; frequently guests ask why they can't ride my horse (he's bigger/flashier/better looking that the guest horse) and I just cringe. I have a very real fear that he'd hurt a beginner, but I also must admit I just don't want anyone messing with him.


Maura, what about non-beginners? 

I'm curious, because when I was taking a lesson once last year the (dressage) trainer asked me if I want to use her GP horse or the 2nd level one (I was honest upfront when I contacted her that I'm beginner in dressage). So I assume she wasn't really concerned about me ruining the horse.

Ladytrails, I think if you let the total beginner to ride in just halter/very mild bridle on -very quiet and not forward- horse (even with lots of training put in) not much harm would be done. However in your situation personally I'd say "no" to the guests and explain that horses are very forward and one should know how to ride such a horse. Otherwise the most possible outcome will be them yanking on the mouth when the horse will go little faster than expected (which is in my experience little more forward walk).


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Kitten, my horse is "special" - he's got a lot of attitude and is a little bit of a smart a**. He's actually a riding school drop out, if he were capable of being kind and forgiving of beginners and amateurs he'd still be in my friend's riding school, earning a living. You have to *always* be the alpha with him, or he will take wicked advantage. He also has quite the editorial buck, that I mostly think is funny, but I am afraid would put a lighter/less experienced rider on the ground. 

As far as your dressage instructor's horses, that kind of makes sense to me. A new to dressage rider would be more likely to confuse/mess up a Training or First Level horse, an upper level horse should be confirmed enough in their training that a ride or two by a novice won't affect them. The novice might not be able to get them to work to their full potential, but certainly won't hurt them. One of my old dressage instructors kept her old GP horse as a schoolmaster for her students and he was fabulous.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I think you should definitely start them off on a lunge line so they can concentrate on developing some balance. If they have a poor balance it is most likely they will rely on the reins for help. 

So ya pretty much start them off with a bit of walking and trotting on a lunge line. After a day or two of lunging, I think you can start them off with (either a halter or maybe even a hackamore?) or even you could attempt the bridle with the bit. 

Even if your two other horses are ancient ;P I think it would be a good idea to use them. Some light work won't hurt them and ya since the kids are beginners they won't be doing much more then some walking and a bit of trotting.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Riding with a halter might work, or with a mild bitless bridle (The one I use is just one step beyond a halter: riding halters).

However, if the problem is that your horses have too much get up and go for a beginner, then maybe the best answer is "No". Better to sound mean than to have a guest be hurt - and falling can hurt sometimes, even with the young.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Can you ride one of your horses and pony the other with the inexperienced rider? If not, you could just lead the horse while they ride at a walk. Most first time riders don't really like to go faster than that anyway. If it is just a one time ride, I don't think that it would give the horse a bad habit. Just explain to them that they need to be as soft as possible with the reins and keep a close eye on them so they don't yank hard. We use three of our horses to let other people learn to ride. The horses seem to know that they are inexperienced. It's actually good for the horse to have different riders so they don't too accustomed to just one.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Have you ridden these horses bitless, in a bitless bridle or hack/bosal type setup? Sometimes it's easier on the horse for a beginner to learn outside of their mouth than in. I would put them on your older horses at first, and if you think they're ready for the younger horses, see how they do on them.


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

You are ALL nicer than my response.

It's your house. They're YOUR horses. Did you offer to let these kids ride your horses? If not, then these are little brats for even EXPECTING the "treat"!

That being said. I got my first horse almost a month ago and the first thing my teenager said was "When do I get to ride her?" I answered quickly, without thinking and without regret "You're not. She's my horse. I've waited 39 years for her." (Keep in mind, my daughter is also inexperienced at riding and at caring for a horse AND she never listens to anything I try to teach her-she IS a brat).

I would not share my specifically well trained horses with an inexperienced rider. Period. Now. If they weren't gaited and were just well broke, I'd say sure, but with the above suggestions.

If you're ok to allowing them to ride - All I can say is: GOOD LUCK and KUDOS TO YOU for being so open about letting these kiddos into your barn and onto your horses. 

I guess I'm just a selfish li'l b****. Yup, I am. 

I'd also start with caring for the horses, picking/mucking stalls, feeding/watering, grooming, etc, before ever letting them onboard. I told my daughter if she wanted to ride, she had to let me TEACH her and she had to help do the cleaning. (She has yet to visit the barn on her own initiation.)


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

maura said:


> I am very sympathetic to your dilemma; frequently guests ask why they can't ride my horse (he's bigger/flashier/better looking that the guest horse) and I just cringe. I have a very real fear that he'd hurt a beginner, but I also must admit I just don't want anyone messing with him. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Whenever one of my little cousins would come out to the barn I would sometimes let them ride Jesse (a 16.2 Paint x Hanoverian who is lazy and doesn't spook at anything) as long as they were on the lunge line. They always thought he was too big and wanted to ride my horse (a 14.2 Welara who was hot, spooky, could buck like no tomorrow, and had a noodle neck) instead and couldn't understand why I wouldn't let them even near him.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I really appreciate all your advice. Thinking about all the options you've presented, I'll clarify that these kids rode on a lead line last year - rode one of the "ancients" - the babysitter mare - and on my good gaited horse because the 2nd ancient was going through a thin phase and it was hot; we didn't want to stress him out. We didn't put the kids on the lunge line, though, which would be a great (new) learning experience for them and would allow us to do trot and/or running walk with some speed in a controlled way. I did make them groom the horses before they got to ride last year, and they did not want to do that at first. ;-) It turned out that they were afraid of them...so we took a step back and spent some time introducing the kids to the horses. It turned out good and that they saw that the horses appreciated the brushing and rubbing. I will need to check into the halter/bitless bridle idea, and I may use that on the lunge line as some of you suggest to see how they do in balancing themselves. 

I am thinking about the progression of these lessons. I expect that these kids will be recurring visitors throughout the summer, so this will be kind of sporadic. Does this plan/sequence make sense? First, we will do lunge line without reins (balance). Next, we would want to introduce the bitless/halter idea, with reins to see if the kids can control the horses with reins, seat and legs (control, confidence, good hands). Last, if we get that far, we would tack up with bridles with our mildest bits. I am keeping all this in the round pen and/or our arena, which is smaller than a competition size. 

What do you think? And, thanks again - you are giving me a lot to think about!


----------



## BJJ (Jun 18, 2010)

My grandchildren visit and ride my horses regularly, they have yet to 'ruin' one. The horses seem to know when it's one of the kids and when it is time to go to work. I do make sure I ride them through at least a warmup routine (even 5 minutes) before I put them away. They don't make enough blue ribbons for me to have a horse the kids couldn't be around. They love to clean stalls (I think it is the quad they get to ride).


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

BJJ, this is good to hear. I don't have enough experience with young riders and good horses together to know what to expect. In the past, my own kids had their own wonderful pony and rode the ancient mare...so we know she's kid proof. We don't show, so that's one less worry. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> I am thinking about the progression of these lessons. I expect that these kids will be recurring visitors throughout the summer, so this will be kind of sporadic. Does this plan/sequence make sense? First, we will do lunge line without reins (balance). Next, we would want to introduce the bitless/halter idea, with reins to see if the kids can control the horses with reins, seat and legs (control, confidence, good hands). Last, if we get that far, we would tack up with bridles with our mildest bits. I am keeping all this in the round pen and/or our arena, which is smaller than a competition size.
> ​


Yes I think that a very good plan.  It was also very wise of you to make them groom the horses, so they could relax and understand the horses more.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Chele11 said:


> It's your house. They're YOUR horses. Did you offer to let these kids ride your horses? If not, then these are little brats for even EXPECTING the "treat"!
> 
> That being said. I got my first horse almost a month ago and the first thing my teenager said was "When do I get to ride her?" I answered quickly, without thinking and without regret "You're not. She's my horse. I've waited 39 years for her." (Keep in mind, my daughter is also inexperienced at riding and at caring for a horse AND she never listens to anything I try to teach her-she IS a brat).
> 
> I guess I'm just a selfish li'l b****. Yup, I am.


Exactly why 98% of my "friends" (actual and the "oh you have something I want so I'll be nice to you" friends) don't get to come to the barn with me. 
They don't seem to understand that the horses aren't mine to begin with, so there is no way in H*ll I would put any of them on one of my instructors horses. (My instructor said I could bring people out to the barn so long as I supervised them and _did not put them on the horses. _Hence my attitude _against _teaching them how to ride.) On top of that, half of these people don't need to be around a 75 pound dog, let alone a 1200 pound horse. fftopic:

To the OP,

Try looking online for position diagrams. I'm sure there are a few out there that could help you explain proper riding postion. There may even be a few on guiding the horse with leg pressure.


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

I would just tell them the horses you have now are too old or too "excitable" for a beginner rider.

I wouldn't let any child ride Cookie even if she wasn't a spaz half the time. I don't even let anyone walk my dogs but me because I'm a control freak when it comes to my animals. 

Adult humans are stupid around animals most of the time without even trying to be. Kids are worse. 

No riding of the horses would be my answer. If they really want to ride why not just take some field trips to a place that does trail rides?


----------

